# Magnums Rant Thread.



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

Needed a place just to store my thoughts, so I though, yeah, why not here?

I may as well start by saying that I am already stressed out about school! Yes, goodbye relaxing school holidays! I have my bf and my little fishy's that always make me feel better though.

Speaking of fish, I finally got to go to Fishchick Aquatics! For those of you who might not know who owns it, it's Jodi-Lea Matheson, who is the Australian transhipper for AB. I got some Java Fern, Java Moss and IAL along with some tiny snail, which I didn't see until I had put the plants in. Sneaky thing must've been hiding. 

The fish there were so beautiful! My mum promised that if I get my learners lisence first go, I can get any fish I want from their, so Ill be studying like mad!

Magnum


----------



## Lost Eventide (Jun 30, 2012)

That's an awesome promise! Lol, though I don't know what I'd ask for if my mom made me the same one xD Probably more Rummynoses. I love those guys and I need to build up my school.

It's too early to be stressed about school though! You need to go through that stage where you're excited about going back, only to realize one or two months in you were supposed to be stressed xD


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

I was like to my mum, that is a definite promise! Your not changing your mind. She also then said that if I get a B in maths I can either get another fish or get stuff for my tanks. Smart woman, now I'm going to actually have to listen in math. 

I know, I know, stressing is bad. But I'm one of those people who stress about assignments get them and do them and be like, 'that was easy'. Unless it's math. Math is my worst enemy.


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

Went to my Grandmother's grave today, as today was her birthday. I'm hoping she celebrated up in heaven (or where ever you go when your are dead!). 

I also popped into my LCPS (Local Chain Pet Store) to look at their betta's. The gorgeous yellow CT is still there, even though he's lost a great deal of colour. My LCPS is quite good with their Betta care though, they have cubes with a drip going into it, and gravel and some of them even have plastic plants. 

As for my other LCPS, I can say I am utterly disgusted. The betta's live in medium sized bowls, but that's were the good-will of this pet store stops. The fish are lying in their own waste, covered in finrot and so forth. I can't bear to see people treat animals like that. Most of them were bloated as well, because the owner fed them all 6 bloodworms per meal. 

Anyhow, I'm on the lookout for a new HMPK! 

Magnum.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Save your $ for one from Jodi-Lea! I'd for sure buy my bettas from her, if I was local.

I hate seeing manky bettas in stores, too.. it's offensive on about every level, for me. Aside from the poor fish.. where's the pride in their business? I think stores are pretty much responsible for the bad deal bettas get in homes, too.. annnyway.. (I could rant all day about that, lol)..

It was nice of you to visit your grandma on her birthday. I'm sure she must be somewhere nice, enjoying herself.


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

Ahh, I plan to get a little HMPK male that I seen at Jodi-Leas place on Saturday! My mum never regulated a price  

As for the manky betta's I really hate seeing them. My eyes start watering and I just feel so _angry_. I can't put in complaints though, cause I'm applying for a job there, so hopefully I'll be allowed to look after the betta's!

My Grandmother sure as heck will be. She only died a few weeks ago, so it's still a little bit of a tender subject for my dad (son) so I tend not to mention it.


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

Wow, my photography teacher has to be pretty awesome! He brang me an old heater that he had lying around that had formely been lying around in his garage. It's a Sera Heater, I'm not sure how good they are, but I'm still super grateful!. 

As for my 'deal' with my mum, I'm super worried I won't pass the test! I've even picked out two fish's that I'm interested. I guess I'm just getting a tad ahead of myself here, but oh well xD


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

Yay! The IAL has encouraged both Stu and Spike to make some fab looking bubblenests, and Ace has totally un-clamped and his colours are getting better as well. The heater is working its magic. 

As for my inspections of two pet stores today, and a trip to the RSPCA, I was quite angry, but first, on the lighter note, the RSPCA tanks are fantastic! They had 4 CT's all in 13.5L tanks with heaters and filters. Some where in community tanks as well. As for another petstore, I wanted to scoop up all the betta's and run for it. They were on sale for 5.95 and thankfully there were only 4 left, but they were all in appaling state. Dirty water, clamped and fin rot. I am so sick and tired of seeing this, I'm thinking its about time the betta community banded together to help these poor fish.

As for my deal with my mum, my learners test is this week, If I don't get it, I think I might just cry.


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

Yay! Got my learners! :3 can't wait to get my fishy! Not sure if I can get a show standard, but any fish is fine for me. Although, I might have to get him/her after I come back from camp next week. Yes, I have school camp

My room-mates (four rooms per cabin) and I have decided to play pranks on the girls in the room next to us. They are those types with the horrible bad tan, actually so bad, I'm pretty sure the majority of the school thinks there a walking desert. And, since there more than likely to hog the bathroom, we have decided since one of them has a morbid fear of spiders, to stick a plastic spider to the wall in the bathroom in our cabin. If anyone also has any other suggestions as to pranks, please say!

Magnum.


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

Ahhh, finally made a post from returning from camp! It was amazing. I am seriously considering joining scouts now because I enjoyed the activities so much xD

As for the betta world... I FOUND AN AMAZING HMPK! he's black with red and he has fairly good form. Just have to hope he's there in a week or two, as my mum is still owing me on the bet we made. I honestly hope he stays, I have fallen so much in love with him after watching his youtube video a million times. I must have a strange betta addiction.

As for my tree stooges they are coming along really well. Ace's fin is healing up nicley from a big chunk that was missing and he's really starting to show his purple colour under the light... Definitley need to put a pic up of that somewhere on here. As for now, heres a picture of me and my twin at camp! 
(Im in the red!)


----------



## SDragon (Sep 26, 2011)

I have always wanted a twin. You are lucky! I hope you get your fish. He sounds pretty.


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

Why thank you! Having a twin is amazing, it's like having a sister who is your best friend. 

He is amazing! I hope he's still there though, I would hate to miss out on him, I've literally been dying for a HMPK since I seen the tail type.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

You and your sister are just adorable (which isn't a creepy thing to say! - I'm a Mum, rofl!) What a nice picture of you both. 


Good luck with getting the HMPK! He sounds wonderful.  I will insist on pictures, ofc. I really like black & red fish. If I didn't have a full quota, I'd be on the hunt for a new plakat myself.


----------



## SDragon (Sep 26, 2011)

Sounds fun. Unfortunetly I have 3 brothers haha. I will be crossing my fingers for you.


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

As for my little HMPK, not sure if he's still in store now. I hope he is! My mum and I came on agreement that after we get the roof painted, I'll get my new little buddy!

Thanks Aus! I love having a twin, its amazing! Espically when you say things at the same time and people stare at you like your some mental case!

As for my current little fishys....

All of them are doing swimmingly (see what I did there? ) and its amazing to watch there growth especially Ace's, who was small, clamped and cold when I got him. Now, he is a little man! He goes physco whenever I wave the food packet at him, I'm afraid he'll jump the divider and end up in Stu's side he gets that excited. 

I never realised before now what a joy this little critters could be. I watch my fish all the time and just last night, I realised how wonderful they really are and how much they teach you, just by being there fishy little selves. I'd also like to say to all of you, that I've progressed so much in the care of my betta's just by getting your advice your knowledge and making friends here. Thanks guys!

As for now, I'll leave you guys with a picture of my new fangirl squee object, Jon Snow off Game Of Thrones!


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

No way! Jon Snow is miiiine. 

(well - he would be, if I could go back in time and be 20 again  )

He's a fantastic character, though, isn't he? All of them are - the casting and character development are both incredible. Has to be one of my favourite TV show of all time. And I hear seasons 3 and 4 are in preparation already! :-D


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

*Eyes Aus* I'll fight you for him! Hahaha, GoT is the best! I told my media teacher today that it was my dream to be part of the production team for it when it comes to it's ninth season or so. He just laughed. As for that, he's also trying to get me a work experience at Channel Ten! Yay! This way I can have some more money for my little guys.

As for fishkeeping, I think I might ask my friend who owns Goldfish weather she wants to go to Jodi's store on the weekend, I've been trying to convince her to get into the natural plants range. I can't wait until my entire tank is natural. In fact, I just love the thought of all those amazing aquascapes with beautiful betta's....


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

Had a great weekend! My mum took me back to Jodi-Leas aquatics store as a surprise, but my little black and red HMPK had been sold, so I'm waiting for there next shipment to come in! Then in the afternoon I went to a dog adoption centre, and seen the cutest Australian Cattle Dog, although, we arn't getting a dog until we move house. 

As for today, we went to the pound and I went and inspected there Betta section. They probably have some of the best setups for just a few singular betta's than any other petstore I've seen. 

On a less happy note, I woke up this morning to look at Spikes damaged tail. It's missing a giant chunk, and I have no idea were its gone. I looked on the bottom of the tank to see if it had floated there, or been ripped, but i'm starting to think it may be a tail-bite. I'm going to do a 100% water change to stop it getting fin rot as I've run out of stress coat and I'm wary of putting in any betta medication, as I've heard they can actually kill betta's. 

Magnum.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Oh no! Does have hiding spots? 
If you don't have any high light plants in there, maybe try keeping the tank light off, they tend to relax more in darkness.

As for medications killing bettas, the medications ending in -fix(bettafix, melafix,etc) contain a tree oil known to damage their organs if that's what you're talking about.


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

At the moment, Spike only has two fake plants and Java Moss in his divided section of the tank. I'm going to the petstore this week, so I might be able to pick up some more of deco or stones/wood. I just turned my light off, as I only have Java moss/fern in the tanks. 

I'll have to go and see if any of the LPS have any medications without 'fix' in them. I've heard that AQ and Stress Coat help, and may be better to put in than any other medication?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

magnum said:


> At the moment, Spike only has two fake plants and Java Moss in his divided section of the tank. I'm going to the petstore this week, so I might be able to pick up some more of deco or stones/wood. I just turned my light off, as I only have Java moss/fern in the tanks.
> 
> I'll have to go and see if any of the LPS have any medications without 'fix' in them. I've heard that AQ and Stress Coat help, and may be better to put in than any other medication?


No I wouldn't get any other medication... Here's the treatment for tail biting. Keep in mind when using AQ salt you need to do 100% daily water changes.. A hiding spot would be great for him.

Fin/tail biting
•Symptoms: Not to be confused with Fin/Tail Rot, Fin or Tail biting is when a betta bites his own tail, tearing off pieces. Fins will be ragged, they will look like there are chunks missing, Fin loss can occur overnight, The tips of the fins are clean, no black or red edging, You may spot him swimming in circles, chasing his tail, There may be no other behavioral change
•Treatment:
Bettas bite their own tails out of boredom or misplaced aggression. To cure his boredom, try getting him a larger tank, move things around in the tank to spark his interest, put a mirror up to the tank a few times per day to let him exercise, offer a variety of foods, get him some tank mates (research into this first though), or put his tank next to another betta’s tank ect… Owners of fin biters often have to deal with their tendency for a lifetime but do what you can to draw his attention from his fins. When your betta does have a fin biting episode, it is important to keep his water extra clean to prevent infection. You can treat him for a few days with Aquarium Salt until you see regrowth but you do not want to overuse it. Using Stress Coat as the water conditioner will help fin regrowth.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Although it doesn't say it there, typically you use 1 teaspoon per gallon of AQ salt


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

> Fin/tail biting
> •Symptoms: Not to be confused with Fin/Tail Rot, Fin or Tail biting is when a betta bites his own tail, tearing off pieces. Fins will be ragged, they will look like there are chunks missing, Fin loss can occur overnight, The tips of the fins are clean, no black or red edging, You may spot him swimming in circles, chasing his tail, There may be no other behavioral change


Looks like I have a tail-biter. It seems to be a clean cut bite, with one or two little spiky bits, and no redness. 

Thanks so much for the information! I've never had to deal with a fin-biter before, so this is a first. I'm heading to my LPS tomorrow, hopefully I'll get all the stuff then, and I'll keep you informed.

BTW, I love the pitbull in your DP. I'd love to have one, but there illegal in Australia I think. I hate it when people brand dogs as dangerous, when it's not the dogs fault and 99% of the time its people mis-treating and abusing their dog to aggrovatio.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

magnum said:


> Looks like I have a tail-biter. It seems to be a clean cut bite, with one or two little spiky bits, and no redness.
> 
> Thanks so much for the information! I've never had to deal with a fin-biter before, so this is a first. I'm heading to my LPS tomorrow, hopefully I'll get all the stuff then, and I'll keep you informed.
> 
> BTW, I love the pitbull in your DP. I'd love to have one, but there illegal in Australia I think. I hate it when people brand dogs as dangerous, when it's not the dogs fault and 99% of the time its people mis-treating and abusing their dog to aggrovatio.


Oh and be sure to pre mix the AQ salt in water so it completely dissolves before adding him in. 

Thanks! He is a love muffin  I know it's a shame when a breed is banned in places.  if you look in my signature there's a link at the bottom of a video about them and why they're known for what they do it's a really awesome video, 2 mins long. Talks about how loyal they are really cute


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

Awwww. Whats his name? I used to run a website against the abuse of pitbulls and all that, but it got lost in cyberspace somewhere... I'm really against animal cruelty and puppy farms, all that type of stuff.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

magnum said:


> Awwww. Whats his name? I used to run a website against the abuse of pitbulls and all that, but it got lost in cyberspace somewhere... I'm really against animal cruelty and puppy farms, all that type of stuff.


His name is DeeOhJee :-D


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

So today I went for my first ever job interview. It's at some kids play centre, so I hope it will be okay. Fortunately this means money and I've already got two goals set. First is saving up enough so I can adopt a dog from the pound and secondly saving up for a sorority tank. 

Sorry for the short post guys, just really tired. See youse all tomorrow!


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

So, I did get the job! Now plans for my sorority can go ahead once I start pulling in the money! As for new fish, I picked up this little cutie. She was staring at me, and I just couldn't resist!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

That defenitely looks like eggs because of the white color on her tummy


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

Sadly, little unnamed passed away this morning. I'm not sure what caused it, or what happened but she seemed to be having ALOT of trouble breathing or swimming. May she always swim under the rainbow bridge.


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

So, yesterday I also had my opaque VT Ace pass away. He was always on the sickly side, but I tried so hard to keep him alive in his final hours. I buried him under some leaves and put some tank water and gravel on his grave, so he could always remember is home. 

On a happier note, Jodi-Lea is having a massive stock of fish! She's selling all her show stock and I have my eye on this little guy to get on the weekend! So Excited!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwycMrIiHwU&feature=BFa&list=UUADDH5lFQ70pTR9DB0b90Sg


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

Well, I guess this has been a bad week. Stu has now fallen ill, and his chances don't look to good. I really hope he pulls through. I'm so worried. Plus, how do I clean the tank with the bleach solution?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

magnum said:


> Well, I guess this has been a bad week. Stu has now fallen ill, and his chances don't look to good. I really hope he pulls through. I'm so worried. Plus, how do I clean the tank with the bleach solution?


Aww im sorry  What exactly is wrong with him? 

Why do you need to clean a tank with bleach?


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

According to Sakura8 it's an internal strain of acute colonmanaris (?) Also, if he passes away I will clean the tank out, but I'll have to disinfect the entire tank (beacuse it's divided)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think you use 1 part bleach and 10 parts water. Then rinse, rinse, rinse. You can set the tank out in the sun to make sure you get all the bleach out.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I think you use 1 part bleach and 10 parts water. Then rinse, rinse, rinse. You can set the tank out in the sun to make sure you get all the bleach out.


+1 and you can rinse it a few times afterwards with dechlorinated/conditioned water. 
Sorry about all of your fishie troubles


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Well, that just sucks, Magnum. I am really sorry about your bettas. I know you care for yours well, so I am guessing whatever it was hitched in on the new girl, unless it was just Stupidly Bad Luck paying a visit... 

My guess is, a trip to that sale of show stock at Jodi-lea's (of course I do not envy you for living nearby to that, not a bit, not a jot, not even a skerrick!) is going to cheer you up somewhat. And the new job! (I have my fingers crossed for you, there!)


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

Thanks Aus ! My mum and Dad let me get two new betta's on the weekend so I still have room for one more! The strange thing was, is that the new girl was in a completly different tank from the boys...

As for the job, I hate it. I'm going to re-apply back at my LFS. To bad Jodi's place is still a 40 minute drive, or I'd be working there!


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

Sorry guys for being so in-active this week. I've had a case of the cold and was sick with a stomach bug last night.

On a brighter note, I GOT A PUPPY! He's an 8 week old Australian Cattle Dog boy called Charlie.


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

Oh wow, never thought I'd be away for so long. I really need support right now though. 

Ive been sick for two/three weeks now and feel tired and exhausted because of the pressure of school. I applied for School Leader, and Im disapointed because I dont think I'll get it, I have an influx of assignments and social life activities, a new puppy and now, my beautiful Spike is slowly passing away. 

I have no idea where I am or what's happening atm.


----------

